# Can't install FreeBSD 12 on my Acer Aspire E17



## phm97 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello,

I'm new to FreeBSD and I tried to install it on my Acer Aspire E17 laptop, but I could not start the installation process, due to the following error :

```
acpi_ec0: EcCommand: no response to 0x84
```
The message is displayed on a new line every second, which gives the following screen :





I tried to disable ACPI with the boot prompt loader but this resulted in a kernel panic (or something like that)

My laptop is an Acer Aspire E5-771G and the version of FreeBSD I tried is FreeBSD 12, from the file FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

Any idea to solve my problem ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2019)

Sometimes a BIOS update helps. Have you checked you have the latest?


----------



## phm97 (Mar 22, 2019)

yes, I updated my bios to the latest version with a tool provided by Acer, but this did not change anything.

Also, If i ask FreeBSD to log me in a terminal, I get the same problem, which prevents me from entering any command in the terminal. In fact, I can, but I can't see what I type. As my keyboard is not a qwerty one, it gets even trickier.


----------



## Minbari (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't want to discourage you but this series (Aspire E5) has some boot/BIOS problems on GNU/Linux too. Did you try to disable/enable secure boot? If I were you I'd buy a cheap (150-170€) Thinkpad (T430/T440) it has a better support then Acer.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 4, 2019)

Phew! I found a similar issue that was patched (15yrs ago) and if you want to try it, you're gonna have to get your elbow grease for this one. 
I'd recommend you get another machine with a working internet and use the FreeBSD installation example screenshots to go through the screens if that error is obstructing your view of the menus.


----------

